# Amenities vs. Ratings



## Hyperloop (Jul 22, 2017)

I'm curious to see what everyone thinks regarding how amenities (water, charge cords, etc.) affect their ratings and which amenities affect ratings the greatest.

My main problem is that I'm averaging very short hops 1.5-2.5 miles, <5 minutes, etc. and can't see the value-add for providing amenities aside from a brand new car, A/C, professionalism, and a smooth AF ride. I also don't know where to put my collapsible cooler other than the trunk, because why even offer water if it's not cold.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Mints take up little space compared to water.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Hyperloop said:


> I'm curious to see what everyone thinks regarding how amenities (water, charge cords, etc.) affect their ratings and which amenities affect ratings the greatest.
> 
> My main problem is that I'm averaging very short hops 1.5-2.5 miles, <5 minutes, etc. and can't see the value-add for providing amenities aside from a brand new car, A/C, professionalism, and a smooth AF ride. I also don't know where to put my collapsible cooler other than the trunk, because why even offer water if it's not cold.


Have provided zero amenities in 2 years of driving. 4.88 rating. Zero amenities will be provided in the future. Good enough and works for me


----------



## wgmartin (Jan 18, 2017)

Provided mints for a while. Stopped it (short trips don't pay enough to cover them). Did not affect my ratings that I can tell. Instead I placed a small sign explaining how the ratings system works and so far have been mostly 5's. People are going to rate you whatever they rate you at regardless of what you offer. Plus, you have to watch for wrappers and sticky mints being left in your car.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

offer both, get tips about a third of the time which covers


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Zilch. They get a nice warm/AC car, an intelligent experienced driver and get delivered to their destination safely. I don't engage them in stupid conversation, always polite no mater how bad they smell. WTF else do they expect or deserve for a few dollars . BTW if they ask for an AUX cord....."sorry it was stolen earlier today". Bluetooth hookup? Sorry, it's not pairing properly.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I can tell a rating difference when it is an extremely hot day out. If I do not provide water my rating average is slightly lower. As a passenger I can say for certain that I rate lower if there is no water on hot days.


----------



## novadrivergal (Oct 8, 2015)

I think it can matter with the passenger who needs a particular thing. I'm pretty sure everyone who has used my multi-end charging cable has given me five stars, and so has anyone I offered a tissue or napkin to for one reason or another. I usually have mints and sometimes water but I don't think the mints make any real difference. Very few pax take water but I suspect someone who was really thirsty might give me 5 stars even if he otherwise wouldn't. I don't think it makes a big difference in the scheme of things. I have it on hand because it costs very little and once in a while it really helps someone out. No, I don't chill the water. Be real.


----------



## Mvlab (Apr 12, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I can tell a rating difference when it is an extremely hot day out. If I do not provide water my rating average is slightly lower. As a passenger I can say for certain that I rate lower if there is no water on hot days.


Do you also expect a driver to do your laundry for 5 stars?


----------



## Hyperloop (Jul 22, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> Have provided zero amenities in 2 years of driving. 4.88 rating. Zero amenities will be provided in the future. Good enough and works for me


Awesome, that's good to hear, I really don't want to provide amenities!



kdyrpr said:


> Zilch. They get a nice warm/AC car, an intelligent experienced driver and get delivered to their destination safely. I don't engage them in stupid conversation, always polite no mater how bad they smell. WTF else do they expect or deserve for a few dollars . BTW if they ask for an AUX cord....."sorry it was stolen earlier today". Bluetooth hookup? Sorry, it's not pairing properly.


That is some awesome advice! I'll have to remember the bit about the AUX cord and Bluetooth, genius!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Mvlab said:


> Do you also expect a driver to do your laundry for 5 stars?


No, I have not seen any driver do that yet. If I start having drivers offering, than yes I would expect it.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

5500 trips, No water, No candy, No mints, No phone charger, Only Aux Cord bc I use it for mah music...

Clean car, Safe driving, City knowledge & a positive attitude is what you need as a driver. 

No ass kissing. 4.89 Uber & 4.95 Lyft.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> No, I have not seen any driver do that yet. If I start having drivers offering, than yes I would expect it.


Funny reading about the laundry post. A few weeks ago , reluctantly and silently cursing myself , I made a rare exception and helped a Lyft pax haul 3 baskets of laundry into the mat.I did so only because she was handicapped. She looked at me with a somewhat expectant look as if she wanted even more from me besides that. I thought maybe she wanted me to load her clothes in the machines as well. I beat it out of there quickly. No tip , but later found a small bottle of bleach in the back. I was getting low on bleach myself so was equivalent to a buck or two tip anyway and all was good.


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

Got more 5* when I stopped offering water and mints and STFU and drove.


----------



## RealCheetahz (Jun 6, 2017)

I think I'm going to seriously take the time to write up a reasons why I do x. It's NOT THAT EXPENSIVE. 12 pack 8ounce bottles of water $2.50/Target... oh I better shut it down I just went broke. That 12 pack will last u 2+wks depending. Oh candy, NOT everyone takes them all the time. So that can last you quite some time.

Like I said I'm going to take the time and write an article whatever you want to call it. I will say this.. IT'S NOT ABOUT YOU. Some of you shouldn't be in real service role jobs period.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Limos provide water. They also have built in coolers. They also cost over $100+ per hour (4 hour minimum). Until I can easily make $400 every four hours, I will provide a clean, comfortable, and safe ride from a to b. I also provide phone charger cords that I get for free anyways.


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

For UberX: No music. No water. But iPhone AND Android charging cables in back seat, plus hand sanitizer & candies (Jolly Ranchers and those Werthers things) that no one ever eats. That plus clean car, normal driver and stimulating conversation = no problem with ratings (4.86).

I think what people want MOST in a ride is ZERO WEIRDNESS, e.g. no hygiene issues, someone who speaks good English, no creeping on women, no rants, no politics, no religion, no signs begging for tips, no pandering for tips, no whining or complaining, no talking to someone else on the phone. Just have a clean car and BE NORMAL and drive them to where they want to go with zero weirdness.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I provide nothing but a power plug in the back and a ride in a taxi... I will sell water,


Still get $40 a day in tips...


----------



## RealCheetahz (Jun 6, 2017)

Whatever works for folks..biggest key be yourself and don't be a passive aggressive jerk. I keep my water in a car caddy that has a insulation and keeps the water cool. For me driving for Lyft is not the end game, my end game is my own personal clients. And to such end I practice what I will be doing in very near future for my private clients.. except I don't open doors, although I do put the luggage in the back of my scion.. because for heavens sake if u can't get out your car to do at least that.. seriously don't drive anymore.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Hyperloop said:


> Awesome, that's good to hear, I really don't want to provide amenities!
> 
> That is some awesome advice! I'll have to remember the bit about the AUX cord and Bluetooth, genius!


Water = Inevitable spills, half empty bottles, empty bottles
Mints = Discarded wrappers, unfinished slobbery mints wrapped in discarded wrappers and jammed inside door handle/map pockets
Gum = Not EVEN going into THIS one
AUX = "Sure, it's right h.....SUNUVA !!! That last guy took off with it !!"
Bluetooth = "What ?!? I have something in my teeth ?!? DAMMIT !!! Hold on a second" 
** begins to weave whilst staring into rearview thus killing party mood entirely
NO:
Eating
Drinking
Smoking
Vaping
F**king
No, my stereo does NOT go to 11 nor would it even if it could
Put on your FKN seatbelts
No carseats ???, No Bebes !!!
A/C on super hot days. Windows down on all others. I'm damn-near 50. If I can handle it, so can you.
Multi-Stops will be determined on a case by case basis ( if it's busy as SH^T, I ain't waitin' )
Everyone typically gets a few minutes more than the required 5. If, as well as how many, will be determined by how busy a day it is. However, everyone ALSO gets notified by Uber so there IS no excuse as to why "I" did not personally call. You know you req'd a ride. Be ready
The dashcam stays on. EOS. Your acceptance of a ride in MY personal vehicle equals acceptance of being on candid camera. SCOTUS has ruled that there exists no reasonable expectation of privacy while you meander around in public. There is no expectation of such as you shop and do any number of other things throughout your day. There certainly should be no expectation of such in MY private vehicle. Don't agree ? Don't accept the ride. 
You get what you paid for. You get ALL that you paid for. But you do get exactly what you paid for. More work ? Fine. More Money.



RynoHawk said:


> Limos provide water. They also have built in coolers. They also cost over $100+ per hour (4 hour minimum). Until I can easily make $400 every four hours, I will provide a clean, comfortable, and safe ride from a to b. I also provide phone charger cords that I get for free anyways.


Chargers I'm OK with. Non-consumables I don't mind. Unless some asshat breaks or steals one. But then another pax will usually leave one so it's all good



RealCheetahz said:


> Whatever works for folks..biggest key be yourself and don't be a passive aggressive jerk. I keep my water in a car caddy that has a insulation and keeps the water cool. For me driving for Lyft is not the end game, my end game is my own personal clients. And to such end I practice what I will be doing in very near future for my private clients.. except I don't open doors, although I do put the luggage in the back of my scion.. because for heavens sake if u can't get out your car to do at least that.. seriously don't drive anymore.


See, right here is the problem; You want to be a livery driver. That's excellent. It's great to have goals and future plans. But then go be a livery driver and stop Fing up rideshare for guys like me by making pax believe it's the same thing when it is absolutely not nor was it ever meant to be. 96% of my pax get it. I'm kind, courteous, personable, etc to the point that many of them feel a need to assert that "Hey, after all...they're riding in MY car". I know this, and I'm glad that THEY know and acknowledge that I am merely "sharing" my "ride" with them. Of course, the other 4% are being mislead by well-intentioned folks like yourself into believing it's something else. Something more like white-gloved black limousine chauffeur service with city cabbie street smarts and all for bus fare.


----------



## Flmarko (Jul 29, 2017)

Wow..time to buy a chauffeur cap on ebay...


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

RealCheetahz said:


> I think I'm going to seriously take the time to write up a reasons why I do x. It's NOT THAT EXPENSIVE. 12 pack 8ounce bottles of water $2.50/Target... oh I better shut it down I just went broke. That 12 pack will last u 2+wks depending. Oh candy, NOT everyone takes them all the time. So that can last you quite some time.
> 
> Like I said I'm going to take the time and write an article whatever you want to call it. I will say this.. IT'S NOT ABOUT YOU. Some of you shouldn't be in real service role jobs period.


You obviously want to be a chauffer, not a ride-share. So go be a chauffer. FYI; Was IN the service industry for quite some time. IF I wanted to BE a chauffer and actually WAS a chauffer and was making chauffer money then I might engage in the unnecessary xtras you pride yourself in providing. In the meantime, I'm an indy ride-share operator and THAT is what I will conduct myself as.


----------



## Flmarko (Jul 29, 2017)

UberMensch3000 said:


> I'm an indy ride-share operator and THAT is what I will conduct myself as.


Amen Brother


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Hyperloop said:


> I'm curious to see what everyone thinks regarding how amenities (water, charge cords, etc.) affect their ratings and which amenities affect ratings the greatest.
> 
> My main problem is that I'm averaging very short hops 1.5-2.5 miles, <5 minutes, etc. and can't see the value-add for providing amenities aside from a brand new car, A/C, professionalism, and a smooth AF ride. I also don't know where to put my collapsible cooler other than the trunk, because why even offer water if it's not cold.


I provide everything. Cold water starbursts hand sanitizer lotion ibuprofen wet naps lint brush stain stick etc. It costs me $5.04 a day. I get great tips and maintain a 4.97-4.99 after 3000 trips.


----------



## Mark Norman (Aug 5, 2017)

Imo the rating system is NOT a realistic yardstick to measure drivers' performance; take for instance; I had 2 riders in an uber pool. Traveling in the same direction; now the first drop off as indicated on the uber app is at an intersection; we were traveling Northbound. This person at the first drop off want me to make an illegal u turn crossing over four lanes to put them on the SW corner; not only is this dangerous; but that will put the 2nd rider off about a mile to his destination; and he will end up complaining about the added cost on his trip; and this lady actually reported me that I made her feel uncomfortable; and immediately; my rating dropped; I have had more than 6 of issues like this all in an uber pool; where riders want me to drop them right infront of their door steps; going against what the app indicates. This for me is total not fair to a driver that puts in so much effort and curtesy to provide an excellent service to his riders. Uber must change this trend before they wrongfully weed out great drivers from the app.


----------



## Terysmit (Jun 17, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> Have provided zero amenities in 2 years of driving. 4.88 rating. Zero amenities will be provided in the future. Good enough and works for me


Never provided anything but a phone charger and after a year a 4.94 rating


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Terysmit said:


> Never provided anything but a phone charger and after a year a 4.94 rating


I only provide a phone charger because a Pax left theirs in the back seat and never claimed it. For that matter I'm still wearing a nice pair of sunglasses left behind . Also a pair of flip flops which may be a touch too tight , not my first choice of color ,but can't beat the price.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Mark Norman said:


> Imo the rating system is NOT a realistic yardstick to measure drivers' performance; take for instance; I had 2 riders in an uber pool. Traveling in the same direction; now the first drop off as indicated on the uber app is at an intersection; we were traveling Northbound. This person at the first drop off want me to make an illegal u turn crossing over four lanes to put them on the SW corner; not only is this dangerous; but that will put the 2nd rider off about a mile to his destination; and he will end up complaining about the added cost on his trip; and this lady actually reported me that I made her feel uncomfortable; and immediately; my rating dropped; I have had more than 6 of issues like this all in an uber pool; where riders want me to drop them right infront of their door steps; going against what the app indicates. This for me is total not fair to a driver that puts in so much effort and curtesy to provide an excellent service to his riders. Uber must change this trend before they wrongfully weed out great drivers from the app.


Pool=bad ratings= bad earnings= PIA= not worth it


----------



## Terysmit (Jun 17, 2017)

They don't care there's always another driver remember it's about quantity not quality


----------



## prop (Jul 10, 2017)

I have charging cords available (I don't offer or leave them out so they don't go missing - but provide them if asked) and I keep the cup holder for the rear full of mints (the cupholder for the rear is behind my elbow on the center console - really I keep it filled for me, I always had mints in the car even before I drove uber, but it also keeps them from filling the cup holder with trash or bringing open containers - the only 2 times they carried in open containers they realized they had to hold it and left it on the curb ) and my rating hovers around 4.85 uber and 4.95 lyft.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

A clean, safe and air conditioned vehicle. That is all the pax need.


----------

